# GolfWorx



## apj0524 (Jun 28, 2018)

Just a two :thup: for GolfWorx (www.golfworx.co.uk)

I fancied a Srixon Z-U65 Driving Iron and they have them [FONT=arial, sans-serif]competitively priced but I had not heard of them before so was a little worried, I phoned to talk about my purchase and they were very helpful[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, sans-serif]Equally their follow customer service, because it because a customer order, was excellent, so over all very happy to recommend based on my [/FONT][FONT=arial, sans-serif]experience[/FONT]


----------



## hovis (Jun 30, 2018)

shame you didn't wait.  the zu85 is just about to be released.  i have the u65.  you wont be disappointed though


----------



## apj0524 (Jun 30, 2018)

hovis said:



			shame you didn't wait.  the zu85 is just about to be released.  i have the u65.  you wont be disappointed though
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply, I didn't realise there was a imminent new release, but to be honest I am not too worried as all the reviews showed the U-Z65 not much on an update of the U-Z45 and at my level I am sure the update would not make any difference, and the new one will be more than I wanted to pay.

And your right, hit a few at the range this afternoon and its just what I'm looking for to use off the Tee as I can't seem to get on with Hybrids, loverly ball flight and, for me long enough on short Par 4s.


----------

